# Praying Mantis



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Got this shot earlier today...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow cool. Nice picture


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

That is a very colorful Praying Mantis.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

What was it standing on?


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

A rung on an aluminum extension ladder.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats tight


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

LOL The Mantis That Ate Manhatten! Very nice pic!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

He is very large.


----------

